
Ask HN: Who's been hired through whoishiring threads? - thaumaturgy
I was sifting through resumes in July&#x27;s &quot;Who wants to be hired&quot; thread and got to wondering if anybody had found work through the whoishiring threads, and whether it was through &quot;who wants to be hired&quot; or &quot;who is hiring&quot;.<p>And are there any comments on the quality of the jobs or applicants?
======
arsenide
This is not quite what you're asking, but seeing there are no replies yet
regarding the whoishiring thread I will include my anecdote detailing my _not_
getting hired (or even an interview). I haven't since applied for any jobs
through the monthly whoishiring threads.

I am a fresh college graduate. The job posting seemed appropriate for someone
like me in my current situation (and was the only one in any whoishiring
thread I felt was a great fit and not merely a good fit). I did a six-month
internship in the same domain, using many of the same technologies as
requested for the job. A perfect fit and the obvious next step, I thought. I
would be doing what I had already measurably succeeded at, while also being
able to use some of my public speaking experience I gained in school to
present the modeled data I would be working on. I submit the application,
noting all of this. I hear nothing back. A week later, I follow up with the
email listed in the post. Still nothing back. I simply assumed they filled the
position, however...

I see them post again the subsequent month in the whoishiring thread, still
hiring. I do not get it.

~~~
hndude
Have you found a programming job elsewhere?

~~~
arsenide
No, but to be fair I have not been looking. I am continuing my education:
going for my MS in mathematics likely followed by a PhD beginning this fall.

------
panorama
I initially didn't expect Who Wants To Be Hired to be useful. It seemed like a
big spammy list, but I put up a quick summary of myself and got contacted by
more than a handful of good companies (many of which I'd heard of before, so
not obscure companies either). I decided to only pursue an interview with one
of them (I received an offer, but ultimately decided on another company I'd
been introduced to by a friend).

------
ZeroFries
I got a job through "who wants to be hired":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9127238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9127238)

An employee from the company saw my post and reached out. Really enjoying the
job so far.

------
pbiggar
We (CircleCI) have hired a lot from the whoishiring threads, where we have
posted on-and-off for the few years they've been running. We found our first
engineer there, and made somewhere in the range of 5-10 hires from it total.

------
web007
I got an interview and an offer from a company that I found via
[http://whoishiring.it/](http://whoishiring.it/) (featured a couple weeks ago,
puts all the whoishiring posts on a map). In this case they took a while to
reply because of the holiday week / weekend, but I've also had (non-HN)
applications that just disappear into nothingness.

------
gesman
I just hired (like signed an offer yesterday) by making a "How to" blog post
on my blog two months ago.

I posted this post in a couple of relevant linked in groups and that's it.

As it happened the company was looking for an expertise in the exact thing
that I've posted.

Just sharing ...

~~~
bbcbasic
The old 'you make your own luck' phrase applies to you.

------
realdlee
I didn't get hired from the monthly thread, but I did get a job at a YC
startup through an HN post. Since then, we've found the quality of HN
candidates to be overall strong. I definitely recommend it as a way to connect
with companies and possibly bypass the standard application flow.

------
kvcrawford
"who is hiring" actually had some of the best quality job posts I encountered
in my job search.

I didn't try posting in "who wants to be hired."

------
J_Darnley
Nobody. I am tempted to think it is a giant scam by some marketeer to get
people to post email addresses that they can send spam to. That means by
extension all the people here saying "yes" are the same marketeer that is
harvesting emails.

~~~
bbcbasic
Sounds like you had a bitter experience.

Yes an individual job post __could __be a scam, for example a recruitment
company instead of the hiring company. This would be super-rare I 'd think.

However the whole system is clearly not a scam, and is amazingly beneficial to
the community.

